# looking for a replacement G159 255/70R22.5 tyre



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

I've spent an afternoon last weekend happily working on a number of little jobs on my Monaco Knight. Fixed 3 and found 4 more!
The worst one, though, is one of inner rear tyres is missing a strip of tread about 1 inch wide but going nearly all the way round the tyre.
I really don't want to drive it far and I don't carry a spare so does anyone know a good supplier of Goodyear G159 255/70R22.5 inch tyres and even better, someone who will come out and fit it? 
Took my Monaco to ATS Euromaster yesterday and he said the tyre didn't need replacing. In his opinion it's worn oddly but isn't illegal or dangerous. Still for peace of mind I'm going to change it.
Spoke to a few companies and it's beginning to look as though the G159 Goodyears are obsolete but I can get the same sizes from Hankook, Cooper and Dunlop.
Money is tight at the moment so I'm thinking of taking one of the front tyres and using it to replace the inner rear and put the new tyre on the front. Does that make sense? Financially and safety-wise?
While the Dunlop at £315 fitted is more expensive than the others I think that's the tyre I'd prefer. Does anyone have any experience of Hankook or Coopers?

Regards
Doug


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hankook are one of the 'budget' brands of tyre, and with that in mind I think it would be better on the rear of the van, and a known brand quality tyre in the steering department :wink: 

Dave


----------

